# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Joukkoliikenteen kehittämislinjaukset ja runkobussit 2020

## 034

Kyllähän tuolta löytyy vaikka mitä erikoisia suunnitelmia. Mielenkiintoisin oli tämä Portsa-Skanssi linja.
Linkit tuppaavat muuttuvan joten kirjoitetaas ohje jos linkki vanhenee:
http://ah.turku.fi/kh/welcome.htm -> 2016 -> Esityslista 8.8. -> Asia numero 4

Koska tuo on esityslista niin tulee vielä pöytäkirja jossa on toivottavasti pysyvämpi linkki sivulle. Lisätään se myöhemmin. Alla medianlinkkejä:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/tulevaisuuden_...iltaan/9081121
http://www.turkulainen.fi/artikkeli/...ssireitit-2020

Keskustelua aiheesta

----------


## Waltsu

Se mikä tässä runkolinjauutisoinnissa on unohdettu, on ne muut linjat. Yleisön osastoissa ja vastaavissa on ihmetelty kävelymatkojen pidentymistä ja kauhisteltu bussiliikenteen katoamista joiltakin alueilta.

Kannattaisiko uudistuksen tiimoilta julkaista Tampereen mallin mukainen kartta, jossa on mukana kaikki linjat ja eri värisävyillä niiden vuorotiheydet?

----------


## zige94

Löytyykö jostain tietoa näistä uudistuksista, mahdollisesti tulevista linjoista jne.? Yllättävän niukasti tuntuu olevan tietoa, vaikka enään 2 vuotta uuden linjaston aikataulutettuun käyttöönottoon.

----------

